# Pharaoh



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

I was asked yesterday for some new photos of pharaoh so here they are. i had to give him a bath because he smelt a little as you can see he was not a bit amused!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love him! I know he bites, but I just want to scoop him up!! He has absolutely the largest "hedge-fro" I've ever seen! Thank you! I will never tire of Pharaoh pictures.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Such a handsome guy.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

He's so cute. <3 I love his eyes. 
He's awesome. ^-^ I just wanna hug him (Even though he bites xD)


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

He is such a handsome boy, thank you so much for the pictures!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL Pharaoh looks terrified of the water!

He's such a cutie though ^_^


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you for sharing these with us. He is gorgeous, I just want to kiss that face!


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a cutie! What kind is he?!


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

He is too cute!


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

He's a really beautiful looking hedgehog. Definitely unique as every hedgehog is


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

habs_chick said:


> Oh my goodness, what a cutie! What kind is he?!


no one is quite sure what type he is even hugh warick has looks and isnt sure. best guess is an egyptian crossed with a european. he has the face and feet and agression of an egyptian but the size and colour of a european.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

his face is so expressive, i love to see pics of him


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He looked so mad but hopefully he won't hate me that I still thinks he's adorable  I love seeing pics of him.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. I love his "What the heck was that?!" look. Priceless! :lol:


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

pammie said:


> habs_chick said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness, what a cutie! What kind is he?!
> ...


Hmm that's interesting. He's so adorable though


----------

